# Hidden fastener for 6x6 cedar post



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

I'm framing a 14'x14' porch with 6x6 cedar posts and creating a sliding door then the screen guy will do his thing.
I came up with this idea for a nearly hidden fastener. It's a 4x4 post base and I cut into the posts. Will need to lift the roof a little to slide it in snd place.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

Forgot the photo


----------



## mrcharles (Sep 27, 2011)

Whats to keep it from staying in place if someone gave it a good kick?


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

fastening the bracket into the concrete with redheads and likely using screws on each side of the post into the bracket


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I'd through bolt it and then plug the holes.

It's a solid idea but you should check out the Simpson CPTZ post bases for your next job. It's got a standoff and would be a bit easier to install.


----------



## Agility (Nov 29, 2013)

EthanB said:


> I'd through bolt it and then plug the holes. It's a solid idea but you should check out the Simpson CPTZ post bases for your next job. It's got a standoff and would be a bit easier to install.


Agreed. I've been wanting to give these a try. 









http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/cptz.asp


----------



## MultiCon (Mar 5, 2014)

Agility said:


> Agreed. I've been wanting to give these a try.
> 
> View attachment 120219
> 
> ...


these work really well. just use a chain saw.


----------



## AustinDB (Sep 11, 2006)

The finished product


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

Agility said:


> Agreed. I've been wanting to give these a try. http://www.strongtie.com/products/connectors/cptz.asp


 they are awesome



MultiCon said:


> these work really well. just use a chain saw.


That's retarded.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks good 72!


----------



## MultiCon (Mar 5, 2014)

JLS,

We plunge cut the bracket in so all you see after is three dowel plugs.
Maybe you just need more practice with a chainsaw!


----------



## muskoka guy (Nov 16, 2013)

We did a bunch of 10 inch round douglas fir posts mounted on top of stone pillars . The engineer specs called for a half in thich plate 8 inches round with eight holes in it. The plate had two 10 inch long pieces of 3/4 rebar welded to them. We mortised the plates into the bottom of the posts and attached them to the posts with eight 8 inch timbertek screws. We then epoxied the rebars into holes drilled into the top of the stone caps on the pillars. Was a real p.i.t.a. but it turned out good. Nice finished look on top of the stone caps. The heads of the timberteks kept the wood up off the stone just enough that a caulking joint finished it nicely.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

MultiCon said:


> JLS, We plunge cut the bracket in so all you see after is three dowel plugs. Maybe you just need more practice with a chainsaw!


You obviously haven't been here long enough to know what I do with a chain saw


----------

